# 15" rim?



## Timmy (Feb 16, 2014)

Okay, so i am picking up my new cruze from the dealer tomorrow, and it's just going to have the stock 215/60R16 all seasons.... but we're in the middle of a winter storm right now. I have a set of 215/70R15's (2 month old winter tires) that are coming off my old ford escape. (undecided on the escape's fate. Might be fixed up and sold, or it might be my new field car). 

So my question is, has anyone had any luck putting 15's on a cruze? I'm worried about clearing the calipers. I'd have to order a set of 5x105 steel rims, just for winter wheels, but i'd rather do that then buy 4 new winters. 

Thanks,
Tim
(the new guy)


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Wouldn't make sense to put 15s on the car. When 16 is the smallest wheel/tire combination for any trim level. You may save on buying new tires, but who knows what the cost of the wheels would be, if they make them. Even if they did, then you would be setting your speedo/drivetrain off. You would be more out by trying to retrofit the wrong size tires on a car not designed for them. besides not clearing the calipers it cannot be done. Buy a set of wheels and tires to fit the car. Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Patman said:


> Wouldn't make sense to put 15s on the car. When 16 is the smallest wheel/tire combination for any trim level.


That might be true, but tell the guys with Buick Encores to stop removing their 18in or 19in rims and installing 16in cruze steel wheels with winter tires. On the encore the calliper/rim clearance is very tight. 

I have no idea of the clearance, but by the looks of my 16in cruze rim/calliper clearance a 15in in rim would fit. Someone else might know for sure, but I think the Chevy sonic uses the same brakes as the cruze and comes stock with 15in rims(same bolt pattern too).


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

A young man that lives near me has a Cruze with 15" steelies. They fit fine. I believe 205/70/15 is the right size but don't quote me on it. Tire Rack I remember listed 15" as acceptable for a Cruze. Just have to be willing to take a large handling hit


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> A young man that lives near me has a Cruze with 15" steelies. They fit fine. I believe 205/70/15 is the right size but don't quote me on it. Tire Rack I remember listed 15" as acceptable for a Cruze. Just have to be willing to take a large handling hit


Thanks for the information. I just never would have thought esp since there is a disparity size wise with using a the 16 in spare on an Eco with 17 in wheels. As they say, learn something new every day. Now I know!


----------



## Timmy (Feb 16, 2014)

Okay thanks guys. I've decided to buy 16" winter, and use the stock wheels/ hubcaps for winter beaters, and get some 17" or 18" summer alloys, ill deal with that in the spring. lol


----------

